# Lightning



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Lightning can really mess you up

http://www.break.com/index/lightning-vi ... ss-up.html


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That was hillarious....not the lady, ....but the tape :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok but that was just too funny!! I don't know how the news caster kept from laughing more! cuz I know I would have!! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i i i can't can't can't stop stop stop laughing laughing laughing. man that had to be one of the funniest news bloopers i have ever seen. :lol:


----------

